# [IrDA] problems with nsc-ircc *solved*

## catzooka

I've researched what IrDA chipset is in my laptop, though despite enabling support for it inside my kernel (2.6.11-gentoo-r11), modprobing nsc-ircc returns the following error.

```
meriloon linux # modprobe nsc-ircc

FATAL: Error inserting nsc_ircc (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/kernel/drivers/net/irda/nsc-ircc.ko): No such device

FATAL: Error running install command for nsc_ircc
```

Though, interestingly enough, dmesg reports the following...

```
nsc-ircc, Found chip at base=0x398

nsc-ircc, driver loaded (Dag Brattli)

nsc_ircc_open(), can't get iobase of 0x3e8
```

Here's a look at my /etc/modules.d/nsc-ircc

```
pre-install nsc-ircc setserial /dev/ttyS2 port 0 irq 0

alias irda0 nsc-ircc

options nsc-ircc io=0x3e8 irq=10 dma=0 dongle_id=0x09

alias tty-ldisc-11 irtty

pre-install ircomm-tty irattach irda0

alias char-major-161 ircomm-tty
```

So, what could be the problem?Last edited by catzooka on Mon Jun 27, 2005 12:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josuke

same error here  :Shocked: 

----------

## Josuke

tke a look here http://luca.pca.it/projects/asus/m3410c/#irda

----------

## catzooka

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> tke a look here http://luca.pca.it/projects/asus/m3410c/#irda

 

Thanks for the link, but sadly that doesn't fix my problem. I've even tried merging what I had before with whats contained within the how-to, but no go  :Confused: 

----------

## Josuke

i only create this file /etc/modules.d/irda

```
# IrCOMM module

     alias char-major-161 ircomm-tty

     alias char-major-60 ircomm_tty

     # DevFS autoload for IrCOMM

     alias /dev/ircomm0 ircomm-tty

     alias /dev/ircomm1 ircomm-tty

     # IrLAN, but currently the IrLAN protocol is no longer maintained by the Linux/IrDA core team

     alias irlan0 irlan

     # To use the FIR driver. This applies only to the specific device!!!

     alias irda0 nsc-ircc

     install nsc-ircc /bin/setserial /dev/ttyS1 uart none; /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install nsc-ircc; echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/irda/discovery; ifconfig irda0 up

     remove nsc-ircc /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove nsc-ircc; /sbin/modprobe -r ircomm_tty ircomm irda

     # IrNET module

     alias char-major-10-187 irnet

```

save and exit

update-modules

and now i can modprobe de nsc-ircc module

now with ifconfig i can see irda0[/code]

----------

## catzooka

Well, I read through the how-to some more, and came across that the problem is caused by the loaded serial driver. Considering I'm not in need of a serial port on my lappy, since I use either USB or ieee1394 (firewire), I took support for it out of my kernel. Now the nsc-ircc driver loads fine, howerver, when I start /etc/init.d/irda start and /etc/init.d/lircd start, I neither have a /dev/irda0 nor a /dev/lirc0...

----------

## catzooka

Marked this thead as solved, and started a new one for my new problem...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-353523.html

----------

